# Etroplus canarensis / Canara Pearlspot juveniles feeding



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

One of only three cichlids endemic to India, the 'pearlspot' or 'banded chromide' is rare in its natural habitat. It is known only from a couple of river systems, the Kumaradhara and Netravathi in the South Canara area of India. It lives solely in fresh water, unlike the other two members of the genus, the Orange Chromide and the Green Chromide. It was thought to be extinct until it was rediscovered in 1992. These young are from ciclasoman (Jose Gonzalez) from San Antonio, one of a handful of people who has successfully spawned the species.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

They look pretty cool. The music you picked kinda made me laugh haha


----------

